#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  laatste oproep

## interviewster

ik heb voor mijn onderzoek naar Marokkaanse jongeren (leven tussen twee culturen, omgaan met vooroordelen en discriminatie) al bijna 60 jongeren genterviewd maar wil er eigenlijk nog een paar bij. het interview duurt ongeveer 1.5 uur, je krijgt er 10 euro voor. meestal spreek ik af op school of in de openbare bibliotheek van de woonplaats. je kunt me mailen/bellen voor meer informatie. Groeten, Susan.
[email protected] - 050-3635571

----------

